# Harvey's Cape Cod Vacation



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

So, my dog Harvey has come with us on our weekend vacation. We're staying at a pet friendly motel, which is greatso far- lots of other dogs, a fenced in off-leash dog park, and lots of trails to walk on. He's a bit nervous in a new place, so he whines a bit when he can't find one of us, but so far is very happy.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Sounds awesome!!


----------

